
Registration – BugMeNot.com - ZeljkoS
http://web.archive.org/web/20050401021557/http://www.bugmenot.com/register.php
======
striking
Reminds me of Cory Doctorow's "Reasonable Agreement," [1] reproduced in full
below:

> READ CAREFULLY. By [accepting this material|accepting this payment|accepting
> this business-card|viewing this t-shirt|reading this sticker] you agree, on
> behalf of your employer, to release me from all obligations and waivers
> arising from any and all NON-NEGOTIATED agreements, licenses, terms-of-
> service, shrinkwrap, clickwrap, browsewrap, confidentiality, non-disclosure,
> non-compete and acceptable use policies ("BOGUS AGREEMENTS") that I have
> entered into with your employer, its partners, licensors, agents and
> assigns, in perpetuity, without prejudice to my ongoing rights and
> privileges. You further represent that you have the authority to release me
> from any BOGUS AGREEMENTS on behalf of your employer.

Oops, sorry. Did you read it?

[1]:
[http://boingboing.net/2007/01/25/reasonableagreemento.html](http://boingboing.net/2007/01/25/reasonableagreemento.html)

------
Anthony-G
Excellent parody. I liked how comprehensive the options were for Political
Orientation while the list of Religions even includes Juche -- though I had to
look up
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cao_%C4%90%C3%A0i](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cao_%C4%90%C3%A0i)
and
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tenrikyo](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tenrikyo)

~~~
tripzilch
Not Discordianism though--Eris got snubbed _again_.

------
ncza
I miss the old bugmenot

------
jcupat123
jcupat123

------
jcupat123
hackker ako boy

